# antler stain



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

i know there is a chemical people use but i can remember the name...im sure someone will.
if you wanted to go o-natural you can use pine sap,blood and dirt. ive seen a few done that way and they actually look good!


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

I used furniture stain, it turned out looking nice. Good luck!!


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wood stain and dirt seem to work best for me get multiple shades and start with the lightest and work up to darker colors in some spots


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

THwAckZ7 said:


> Wood stain and dirt seem to work best for me get multiple shades and start with the lightest and work up to darker colors in some spots



+1 :darkbeer:


----------



## msinc (Mar 4, 2010)

The chemical you want is called Potassium Permanganate. you should be able to get some from one of the taxidermy suppliers like Van ****'s or Mackenzie. Maybe even Dan Chase. I have been out of it for some time now but that is the stuff we used.


----------



## AzHunter37 (Apr 12, 2009)

*bump*

bump for good topic! Information on this is great to have!


----------



## deadheadskulls (Mar 14, 2010)

yep wood stain


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

what color stains are you useing? golden oak or something like that


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Stick with the potassium permaganate. It is less than $3 for enough to do dozens if not hundreds of antlers.


----------



## bigbassbuck (Aug 5, 2005)

I think painting the horns is easier than staining,and it looks just as good


----------



## Snappy-S2 (Aug 27, 2008)

older antlers Linseed oil works good>


----------



## BCline (Feb 13, 2007)

This is a rack that I stained using potassium permanganate. I tried it after seeing an article in Taxidermy Today. You can buy it from Research Manikins.


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

im with bcline works good for me also


----------

